# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  fear of staying home alone.

## psycissi

Does anyone else know what this it's like?  I have to plan my day around other people because I'm afraid to be by myself. I have been ever since 2011.

----------


## Member11

> Does anyone else know what this it's like?  I have to plan my day around other people because I'm afraid to be by myself. I have been ever since 2011.



I do. I didn't know I had a fear of being alone until I moved into my dorm room at uni, I didn't share the room with anyone so I found myself alone a lot. It got quite scary at times. I often do tag along with people or subconsciously plan my day based on what people around me are doing.

How do you cope with it?

----------


## Chloe

i get very anxious about being home alone my brain loves to remind me about all of the reinvent horror movies which have occurred in certain areas similar to my house. easiest comfort for me though is closing doors off to certain areas of the house i wont go in eg parents and sisters room, living room. locking up all doors and windows help, leaving lights on in hallways. noise is the main thing though but it can't be in headphones it has to be aloud so im not tuned out of the world. TV, music, youtube all sorts like that, texting people as well helps. im not so bad if my sister is in but its when im compleatly on my own. dog sitting at my boyfriends empty old creaky country house in the middle of no where wasn't fun.

----------


## 1

Homonophobia

----------

